
Driving an $8M Gigantic Mech Robot Suit - znpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ldJswGpkjY
======
samstave
It would be really cool to have this thing fully replicated in a software
simulator fully based on the components and physics of the device and train it
movement and balance through that system, then build some smaller versions
that will replay the movements it has learned and see how well it does....

